# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Lee Priest's arm workout!

## HalOd03

Has anyone read the newest flex? I tried Lee's intermidiate arm program, total of like 24 sets for bi's, 24 sets for tri's, and 16 sets for forearms....

Its crazy, my arms never looked so big...must of looked 2 inches bigger than they ever did...definetly not a regular routine workout, maybe like once a month sort of workout...

wondering if anyone else has tried any programs in the mags before and how u liked them??

peace

----------


## testprop

I saw his arms workout and I think it's just f***** crazy!

Lee doesn't go easy on the juice (as you can tell from his fat-to-ripped pics) 
I mean 24 sets....dude....

----------


## palme

We dont get Flex here in Sweden, care to post the workout? 24 sets sounds a bit high imo.

----------


## mando

guys don't worry about the numbers of sets too much ........ surge nubret did over 20 sets of bench press alone , look at his chest .

arnold did 20 sets for chest , 3 times a week ! look at his chest ! 

i also remember talking to ronnie coleman years ago , i asked him how he got his biceps soo big ? he told me he used to do curls every single day for 20 - 30 sets , he did'nt even count sets !!

i've read also similar training done for triceps by paul demayo ! 
i recommend it also if you can gut it out....

lee priest , jay cutler , artwood , are all examples of what high volume and high intensity can do.

anyways , even if lee does 30 sets, most are just warmups only the last set or so of each exercise is taken to failure.big guns !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xenithon

i normally never say things like 'only on juice', but hey, ONLY ON JUICE. you can read a billion articles on how training soo much will lead to overtraining, muscle breakdown, catabolism etc. if your body is not being 'helped'

----------


## durbin22

I have been doing the advanced arm workout for 2 weeks now and really like it. When I am done my arms feel like they are going to fall off and burn I get is almost unbearable. I am going to stick with it for a while.

----------


## HalOd03

durbin are u doin lee's arm workout? I looked at the advanced workout, and i got scared!! So im gunna stick to the intermidiate workout for now...i might try and do alot of volume for every bodypart, see how it works.....if i dont like it, i'll just stick to low volume, like i've been doin.

----------


## palme

OMG post his arm workout someone! I want to look at it!!

----------


## durbin22

Now that I think of it's the intermediate. The advanced is crazy. In the advanced it's like 7 sets per exercise. At that rate it would take me 3 hours for my arm workout.

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Isn't it overtraining for a natural?


- Freaky

----------


## HalOd03

well im on a cycle right now, so it really doesnt seem like its overtraining....

The advanced looks craazzy, i dont have the mag. in front of me, but from what i remember its 6 exercises 5 sets each, along with one superset in there sumwhere....and thats for both bi's and tri's, not to mention forearms with like 20 sets.....

The intermidiate, which im tryen out right now, is 5 exercises, 4 sets each, with a superset in there...for both bi's and tri's, then about 16 sets for forearms, but i do my own forearm workout....

I think its good to do something like this when you've been doing low volume workouts for awhile..shock the hell out of the muscles.

I wanna figure out a routine like this for all bodyparts...but that is time consuming, cuz that arm workout took a little over 2 hrs...and thats not good, its hard to get right back up for another set after like the 3rd set in the 2nd exercise, then not to mention u have tri's to do after....aahhhhhhh but it was awesome!!

I will post up the workouts when i get the mag. from my house....later!

----------


## palme

And still no one has posted the routine...comon guys.

----------


## HalOd03

okay without the mag in my hand, i'll try and think of the workout....this is the intermidiate, since i didnt try the advanced..

Bi's:
Concentration Curls - 4 Sets - 6-8 Reps
Barbell Curls - 4 Sets - 6-8 Reps
Preacher Curls - 4 Sets - 6-8 Reps
One-Arm Alternate Dumbell Curls
..superset with Close-Grip Chins - 4 Sets - 6-8 Reps
One-Arm Preacher Curls - 4 Sets - 6-8 Reps

Tri's
Close-Grip Bench - 4 Sets - 6-8 Reps
Overhead Extentions - 4 Sets - 6-8 Reps
Lying French Press - 4 Sets - 6-8 Reps
Pullowns (V-bar)
..superset with Seated French Press - 4 Sets - 6-8 Reps
One-Arm Overhead Extentions - 4 Sets - 6-8 Reps

Then i dont remember forearms....but u get the idea, and thats only intermitate, just think abot adding an extra exercise and 2 more sets to all those exercises....damn that must be ruff!!

later

----------


## palme

Thanks bro!
Fucking insane.

----------

